# Shooter recipes



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Here are a few shot and drink recipes I posted in my "Blog", you might like to try. Have fun!* 











http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/612-pick-your-poison.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/386-even-more-bewitching-beverages.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/384-more-bewitching-beverages.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/383-bewitching-beverages.html


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

OJ and Black Vodka











Wolf Bite









1 oz LUCID® Absinthe
1 oz Midori® Melon Liqueur
1 oz lemon-lime soda
1.5 oz pineapple juice
Drizzle of grenadine

Cocktail shaker, add LUCID® Absinthe, Midori® melon liqueur, pineapple juice, and ice.
Shake vigorously and strain into 2 ounce shot glass.
Splash lemon-lime soda on top and a drizzle of grenadine.

Poisoned Apple









1/2 oz. Whiskey, Canadian (Crown Royal)
1/2 oz. Sour Apple Pucker
1 splash Cranberry Juice

Add apple pucker and Crown Royal to a shot glass, then add a splash of cranberry juice on top.


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's one I posted a while back...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...107964-creepy-eyeball-jelly-shot-recipie.html

Good luck!


----------

